# Subcontractors Needed! West Michigan



## jfkatt (Jul 13, 2008)

Subcontractors needed for 08/09 season for the Grand Haven, Spring Lake, Holland,and Muskegon areas. Competative wages. Many routes still unfilled.

Please email me or call.

[email protected]
(616) 842 4902

Ask for Justin or Bill


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sub*

Hey there~ I am in Muskegon, I have a F350 with a Boss V and a spreader on back. Where about do you need help, I can have 1 or 2 trucks as well that i need to keep busy.
Let me know where, and rate, and we can see what we can do.
Appreciate it.

Bruce Clark
Sunray Contracting


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

would be able to help you out in the holland area
call me at 616-218-5560


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Can help with larger jobs in the Holland area.

My equipment is shown at the link in my signature.

Thanks


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sub*

Are you still looking for Subs for the Muskegon Area? I have a few spots for about 2 trucks I need to fill?

Thanks Bruce

email: [email protected]


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

i am interested in helping out as well. i am located in the allendale/hudsonville area, but also travel to holland often. let me know what you need. currently just have 1 f350 truck for plowing.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

*?????*

What happen this guy decide not to plow this year, he hasnt been responding.
Just curious.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello, Hello, Hello


----------

